# Sugar had quads!



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sugar decided to surprise us tonight with 4 beautiful babies. Unfortunately it appears that the only little doeling died some time ago  We do have 3 lovely little bucklings to spoil though! Out of 8 babies so far this year, we only have ONE living doeling!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

This is the proud mamma, Brown Sugar!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill take the first one!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

lol I think I'll keep him for a day or two anyway!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats very cute!! Now three happy bouncing babies, what a good momma.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! Congrats! I prefer does also but something about those little bucklings they are always sooo sweet and cuddly!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldn't be any cuter


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"m sorry about the doeling but happy for you the other 3 are healthy and well. Congrads!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Adorable boys!
So sorry you lost the little doe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are beautiful !!!
Brown Sugar is gorgeous ! Love her face 
Congrats to you and momma


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks you Laura...but I pray that I NEVER have quads again! This has been a challenge keeping the 2 little boys healthy!


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

They are all so cute!! I have never had quads before actually. We have been having very few doelings this year as well. I have 14 babies in the shed and only 2 are does!!!!!!  like what the heck!? Hope you get some more girls! Good luck.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck to you too!!


----------

